
AI researchers scared by their own work - diffur
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/02/researchers-scared-by-their-own-work-hold-back-deepfakes-for-text-ai/
======
heyjudy
Then we don't need most mainstream human news reporters anymore: same level of
research and knowledge on topics.

It's when AI can do hard-hitting investigative journalism that we should be
really worried.

